# Getting a properly sized horse



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

WELCOME to the Forum!!


With your size and weight you do not have a issue of riding a small horse, even largest of ponies can carry you.
If you want a horse you can own for a few years with your age, I would look at horses 15 hands...a bit larger or smaller.
You don't need a giant but you can't truly ride a small/medium pony just cause you will be uncomfortable with your leg dangling below the stomach so much...
A nice 15 hand horse will you look fine on and carry your weight beautifully.
Enjoy the search for your new friend. :smile:
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Jale (Nov 27, 2019)

horselovinguy said:


> WELCOME to the Forum!!
> 
> 
> With your size and weight you do not have a issue of riding a small horse, even largest of ponies can carry you.
> ...


Thank you so so much! Really helpful, have a nice night/day!


----------



## Animalia (Nov 10, 2019)

I agree, at your size pretty much any horse can carry you. But it's not always about height. A girthier horse can take up a lot of leg--like an Norwegian Fjord, a Halflinger or an Icelandic--which is what I lease. All of these breeds are very strong and rugged and can carry pretty heavy riders--especially Icelandics. At your size, a nice 14.2 Appaloose with a big round girth would fit well too. I find Appy's these days to be very short--almost pony sized--but very sturdy. 



Here is my Icelandic--I'm 5'8" with very long legs and weight about 200lbs.


----------



## Jale (Nov 27, 2019)

Animalia said:


> I agree, at your size pretty much any horse can carry you. But it's not always about height. A girthier horse can take up a lot of leg--like an Norwegian Fjord, a Halflinger or an Icelandic--which is what I lease. All of these breeds are very strong and rugged and can carry pretty heavy riders--especially Icelandics. At your size, a nice 14.2 Appaloose with a big round girth would fit well too. I find Appy's these days to be very short--almost pony sized--but very sturdy.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Icelandic--I'm 5'8" with very long legs and weight about 200lbs.


Thank you so much for all the helpful info! Ill make sure to keep this in mind! Have a very good night/day, your icelandic is gorgeous by the way! 🙂


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Jale said:


> Heya! I want to get a horse that I’m not too big for, its going to be my first horse. Im a 14 y/o, weight 126lbs and im around 5’6. Are there any breeds y’all can recommend? How big should be the horse I get? Where I live people usually have small horses but I dont want a horse I could cause pain to.



With your height and weight, I really wouldn't worry about it. 



You see 14 hand reining horses carrying 200+ pound men in the show pen .... and WIN doing it. 



It also depends what you mean when you say "small horse". That means different things to different people.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm 5'8". Weighed about 175 then. My BLM mustang is a whopping 13.0 hands. At 175, I was stretching the weight for him. He could carry me on trail for several hours but struggled in the steep spots. At 150 now and I think he could carry me fine - except I have a younger 15 hand horse who thinks he owns me.

I wouldn't recommend 13 hands, but a 14 hand QH would probably be fine. A lot will depend on how your ride and why. Your weight is no issue nor is it likely to become one. How your legs fit the horse depends on you, the horse and the saddle. Some types of riding values a lot of leg cues. Others...not so much. I'm not sure the last time my heels touched my horse, but it's been a while.

This picture dates back to the late 1800s in Prescott AZ. "Sureshot" was a well-known horse, 15 hands, respected for his speed and endurance. His rider, the sheriff, was 6'5" tall. Look where the stirrups hung. Just depends on how you ride:


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Quite, it’s more to do with the horses build than the height. I watched a tall, lanky guy ride a 13 hand Mérens horse - no issues whatsoever. His legs weren’t dangling at all.

Mérens are lovely horses, by the way. Very pretty, hard working and even tempered. I doubt you’d be able to find one of those, they are rather rare. But something similar would be great.


----------



## Jale (Nov 27, 2019)

beau159 said:


> Jale said:
> 
> 
> > Heya! I want to get a horse that I’m not too big for, its going to be my first horse. Im a 14 y/o, weight 126lbs and im around 5’6. Are there any breeds y’all can recommend? How big should be the horse I get? Where I live people usually have small horses but I dont want a horse I could cause pain to.
> ...





bsms said:


> I'm 5'8". Weighed about 175 then. My BLM mustang is a whopping 13.0 hands. At 175, I was stretching the weight for him. He could carry me on trail for several hours but struggled in the steep spots. At 150 now and I think he could carry me fine - except I have a younger 15 hand horse who thinks he owns me.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend 13 hands, but a 14 hand QH would probably be fine. A lot will depend on how your ride and why. Your weight is no issue nor is it likely to become one. How your legs fit the horse depends on you, the horse and the saddle. Some types of riding values a lot of leg cues. Others...not so much. I'm not sure the last time my heels touched my horse, but it's been a while.
> 
> This picture dates back to the late 1800s in Prescott AZ. "Sureshot" was a well-known horse, 15 hands, respected for his speed and endurance. His rider, the sheriff, was 6'5" tall. Look where the stirrups hung. Just depends on how you ride:





Horsef said:


> Quite, it’s more to do with the horses build than the height. I watched a tall, lanky guy ride a 13 hand Mérens horse - no issues whatsoever. His legs weren’t dangling at all.
> 
> Mérens are lovely horses, by the way. Very pretty, hard working and even tempered. I doubt you’d be able to find one of those, they are rather rare. But something similar would be great.


Thank you all so much for the info! Ill make sure to keep it all in mind. Have a really good day/night and happy thanksgiving!


----------

